# AFI MFA Editing 2023



## tsuki

Hellooo, anyone here who has also applied for AFI Editing for 2023? How did your application process go?


----------



## Chris W

Check in with this thread if you haven't already:






						AFI 2023 - Who is applying?
					

Who's applying to AFI for 2023? Is anyone giving it a go for a second time?  They're having an info session via zoom on Tuesday, July 19 at 3:00 p.m. PDT...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## tsuki

Chris W said:


> Check in with this thread if you haven't already:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFI 2023 - Who is applying?
> 
> 
> Who's applying to AFI for 2023? Is anyone giving it a go for a second time?  They're having an info session via zoom on Tuesday, July 19 at 3:00 p.m. PDT...
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org


Thanks Chris!  Also, do we have the statistics for the acceptance rate for AFI Editing?


----------



## Chris W

tsuki said:


> Thanks Chris!  Also, do we have the statistics for the acceptance rate for AFI Editing?


Yes. Stats are on all the film school pages in our listings if we have enough applications logged for data. 


American Film Institute (AFI) - Editing Acceptance Rate






67%

Admitted
16   out of   24   Admitted



8%

Waitlisted
2   out of   24   Waitlisted



25%

*Not Admitted*
6   out of   24   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Full stats accessible in link above. Please remember to log your application in our database so we can improve our data and help others.

Logging application is at the very basic level just a logging of submission dates, data, and writing about your experience. Uploading your application materiel is totally optional and a lot of people edit them to add that once decisions have gone out.


----------



## Chris W

From an AFI email I just got:

The application deadline for the Cinematography, Editing, Producing and Production Design disciplines has been extended. Please note that all online application materials and portfolio requirements must be received by *8:59 p.m. PT (11:59 p.m. ET) on Wednesday, January 4, 2023*.


----------

